# What was everyone's HCG levels?!



## Nicoleoleole

My last 3 miscarriages were chemical, and throughout my whole history of being pregnant, I've never had my HCG levels measured until now...

How do these levels look? And what were yours?

9 DPO - BFP on FRER
13DPO - 37
15DPO - 93
20DPO - 1489 (today)

and I get another one in 48 hours...


----------



## Future Mama

They look really good! Here are mine:

Bfp 12dpo on frer
16dpo 175
18dpo 376

My dr isn't doing anymore since they doubled. I go in next week for an ultrasound.


----------



## confusedprego

11DPO - BFP FRER and 25 hcg
15DPO - 200 hcg
20DPO - 1616 hcg

Your levels look great!! Keep thinking positive thoughts for your little one :)


----------



## filipenko32

All those levels are looking great, congrats girls! I'm not having any done this time around just obsessively testing. I really what to get a 3+ on a clear blue digi before I'm five weeks! Wishful thinking!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW thanks girls...I got my BFP today very faint on a FEER and 1-2 on a digi (I'm 12DPO) I have bloods tmmr morning and then weekly so I will be checking in here with you guys! Lots of sticky dust to us all :)


----------



## filipenko32

Update! I got my 3+ on cb digi at 19 days past ov! Never had it so early before so hoping that means it's a good thing! I think that means my hcg levels were at least 2000 by then. It did come up straight away too so maybe it was higher. Hope so!


----------



## NewbieLisette

filipenko32 said:


> Update! I got my 3+ on cb digi at 19 days past ov! Never had it so early before so hoping that means it's a good thing! I think that means my hcg levels were at least 2000 by then. It did come up straight away too so maybe it was higher. Hope so!

That's awesome :thumbup: FX crossed for us all :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah Christmas Miracles all round!


----------



## LisaL79

Your levels look great :)

I got a super early BFP at 8dpo and went in the next day for my first beta

9dpo- 7 (yes, a 7)
14dpo- 113
20dpo 1467

I don't think my RE is going to do any more unless I guess something is wrong or I request it. I'm not going to though if everything looks good on Wed's u/s


----------



## daviess3

20dpo 2289 26dpo 21095 xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Everyone's levels are looking great!! very exciting!! They stopped taking mine once we saw they were doubling on two separate occasions (and I got a scan). 

H&H pregnancies to all!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Oops forgot to come back to my thread lol
Ummm I'm still bleeding but baby showed a heart beat yesterday and HCG levels are doubling! Hit the 10,000's probably on Sunday :D


----------



## confusedprego

FX'd for you! it's normal to bleed early on!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Not bright red blood that fills up pads overnight or sometimes every 2 hours :lol: They don't seem concerned though.


----------



## confusedprego

Well atleast it stopped and you got to see a heartbeat! Keep us updated!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

confusedprego said:


> Well atleast it stopped and you got to see a heartbeat! Keep us updated!

:( it hasn't stopped. lol Wish it had. Pregnancy should save me from having to use pads. :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats on hearing the HB Nicole! That's AWESOME NEWS :)

I just got my bloodwork back and my HGC as of yesterday @ 13DPO is 46. From the little grid that looks good right? I go back on the 26th....feels like a lifetime away!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing great today :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

That's just fine for 13dpo newbie! You're definitely pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

46 is great! Mine was 37 at 13DPO.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww thanks you guys!!!!! :hugs:

I feel soo much better now!!!! One small step closer....I guess next week is the big test......

How are you girls this morning?


----------



## filipenko32

I ant stop eating!!! Might be the steroids though.


----------



## confusedprego

Lisette - that's a perfect level! I was only at 25 at 11DPO, so that sounds just about perfect! Everything's going to be great, at least you have the holidays to distract you until the 26th :) 

Nicole - sorry to hear you're still bleeding, but awesome you heard/saw the heartbeat!! Keep thinking happy thoughts!! 

lol Mel - I'm starving all the time but every time I sit down to eat I feel sick! It's been getting a lot better the last couple days but if I ate every time I felt hungry, I would be gaining a lot of weight!! When's your first scan/appointment???


----------



## filipenko32

confusedprego said:


> Lisette - that's a perfect level! I was only at 25 at 11DPO, so that sounds just about perfect! Everything's going to be great, at least you have the holidays to distract you until the 26th :)
> 
> Nicole - sorry to hear you're still bleeding, but awesome you heard/saw the heartbeat!! Keep thinking happy thoughts!!
> 
> lol Mel - I'm starving all the time but every time I sit down to eat I feel sick! It's been getting a lot better the last couple days but if I ate every time I felt hungry, I would be gaining a lot of weight!! When's your first scan/appointment???

Ha ha I know! I am going to start counting the calories today (2000) a day as the doctor told me to be careful as the steroids can really make you wild with hunger and along with pregnancy!!! I am always on the hunt for food! My scan will be after xmas :dohh: god help me. My pregnancy tests are super dark and even with very very weak wee so really happy about that. I have sore bbs and nausea/dry retching too so hoping this is sticky? No af cramps at all unless they are linked to bowel/gas movements! Sorry tmi! Did you / do you ever get af cramps? I am hoping that since I got them with my last three pregnancies and not this one it might be a good sign. I get the odd twinge and constantly need a wee which causes pressure but no pain whatsoever :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

I've only had minor cramps but they didn't kick in until around 6-7 weeks and the last one was right.away and crazy intense! I've been getting more twinges this week that have made me a little nervous but everything I read says its just my uterus growing so hopefully all is still well. Never been so tired in my life so I'm assuming it is lol. 

The nausea and dry retching is a great sign! Everything is going to be great! Try to enjoy it, I have to remind myself to lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and are feeling great with your little beans?

I've been getting really tired but no real sickness yet except indigestion and this morning toast and coffe seem to not be sitting well so maybe I'll finally start being sick! I never was during my last PG so I would welcome some sickness right now! LOL

Just wanted to update and see what you girls thought. I went for more bloods yesterday and here are the results so far:

12 DPO - Digi PG 1-2
13 DPO - HGC 46
20 DPO - HGC 917

As far as doubling rates I think that's good but not in the thousands I would have love to have seen like you girls! I guess its enough to keep me going to next week! LOL...Gonna email my Dr now and see if maybe he wants me to go back in a few days instead of waiting a week. Your feedback ladies???

TIA :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Newbie they are perfect it's not about the number more the doubling and yours have def done that! My old doc wouldn't have bothered doing anymore tests with doubling like that, I think you're going to be just fine x x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you sooo much for your message! I guess I just need to start really believing in my heart its gonna be ok.....


----------



## confusedprego

Those numbers look great lisette! Congrats :) my doc stopped after I got to that point too and just flies on scans after they saw my hcg was behaving. 

So happy for you :) when is your first scan?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks CP...I feel a little relieved right now! My first scan is only at 11weeks but its on my bday (Feb7) so I'm praying its gonna be a good day! Gonna see what my Dr says later today...kinda thinking the hgc will keep me calm till then but will stress me out week to week as well! LOL

How you feeling girlie? OMG almost 10weeks for you? YAY!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm doin really good - really sick - but that means really good, so yay! I'll take it! haha. Super tired and my sense of smell is at an all time high. Looking forward to getting to 12 weeks and being OK with the MS easing! Just had a scan on Friday and got to see the little one moving around, it melted my heart! 

Don't worry if you don't have many symptoms yet, my MS/any symptoms didn't really kick in until 6 weeks. The tiredness didn't really kick in until shortly after that. Keep us updated on how your numbers are looking - you're off to a great start - I would be shocked if everything doesn't go well from here!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you sweetie, i can't wait to see my lil bean...my heart is melting at the thought! Soo happy to hear your news! Awesome stuff girl :)


----------

